# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  شو رايكم اعلمكم طريقة عصيده بالتمر بطريقه سهله وغير متعبه وبالصوووور

## نجمة السهر

ا*لسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم عسولااااااااااااات
اليوم ان شاء الله براويكم طريقه سهله جدا لعمل عصيدة التمر موب نفس الطريقه المعروفه هذي طريقه سهله جدا 
المقادير 
طحين احمر (بر ) 
تمر
حبة البركه 
ماي 
ملح 
وشوية سكر

اول شي ننزع النوى من التمر وعقب نحط التمر في الخلاط مع الماي ونخلط زين
وعقب نيب صحن ونحط الطحين والملح والسكر ونحط خليط التمر ونعجن وعلى شوي شوي نضيف الماي ونعجن حتى يصير العجين عندنا سايل 

وهي الصور وبتوضح اكثر
































وهذي كل الطريقه واللي موب فاااااهمه شي تخبرني 
وهذي الاكله احبه وااااايد واشتهيه وااااايد وخاااااصة وقت الفطووووور يمي يمي 

وسلامتكن 


*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## نعيمية دلع

يييييييييمي 

تصدقين جسمي وايد ضعيف ومول ما احب اكل التمر اغصب عمري بجربها انشالله 


بس سؤالي يا حياتي

عقب ما اسويها اييمعها شرات اخر صوره ولا

----------


## نجمة السهر

هلا والله ياقلبي هيه فديتك اتجمعينها كل الأقراص 
وقلبيها بالكيسه الين ماتستويلج معصوده زين 
وهني وعافيه مقدما ☻

----------


## نعيمية دلع

يييييييييييييميييييييييييي مشكوره حياتي والله انها تشهي وتيوع

----------


## نجمة السهر

جربيهً طعمها يجنن وااااااايد مفيده

----------


## النهديه

عصيدتكم غير سهله عصيدتنا شغلااااااانا

----------


## نجمة السهر

> عصيدتكم غير سهله عصيدتنا شغلااااااانا


ترى بعد لها طريقه ثانيه وطووووووول بس أنا احب هااااااي لانها سريعه

----------


## بنت الهاملي

مممكن تحديد المقادير بالضبط ^^

----------


## نجمة السهر

> مممكن تحديد المقادير بالضبط ^^


عزيزتي المقادير كتبتها فوق بس لعيونج بكتبها مره ثانيه
طحين احمر خالص (بر) قولي تقريبا كوب
شوية ملح
ملعقه كبيره سكر
شوية حبة البركه
وكوب تمر منزوع النوى
ماي على حسب العجن حتى يصبح العجين سايل 
وبث وسلامتس  :Smile:  ☻

----------


## أم نظارات

*يـعطييييييج الـعاااااافيــة

بس غناتي الـصورة لي قـبل قبل قـبل الأخــيرة ,, أنتي خبزتي الـعيينه ع الــتاوه و لا شـوو ؟؟

و آخـر صـورة حطيتي الـعيينه في الـصحن وبــس؟ يعـني جذيـه تـكون جاهـزة ؟

أتـريـااااااج..*

----------


## نجمة السهر

> *يـعطييييييج الـعاااااافيــة
> 
> بس غناتي الـصورة لي قـبل قبل قـبل الأخــيرة ,, أنتي خبزتي الـعيينه ع الــتاوه و لا شـوو ؟؟
> 
> و آخـر صـورة حطيتي الـعيينه في الـصحن وبــس؟ يعـني جذيـه تـكون جاهـزة ؟
> 
> أتـريـااااااج..*


بعد ماعجن ويكون جاهز أحط التاوه على النار الين ماتحر وعقب انقط قطرات من الزيت وانا اسوي زيت سمسم افضل وعقب اسوي أقراص خفيفه شرات الجباب بس ها كبير شوي قرص ورأ قرص الين مايخلص العجين
وعقب افرش سفره وانقط عيها زيت سمسم واحط الأقراص وأتم اقلبها بالسفره الين ماتستوي رطبه مره وعقب اشكلها مثل الشكل الاخير واحط زيت السمسم في الوسط وارش على الوجه شوية سكر اذا حبيتي 
وسلامتس :::::؛ d:-)

----------


## المتأسفه

بجربها سهله وايد يسلموووو

----------


## هتون الامل

انا طريقتي غيييير انا اخلي التمر ع النااار واخلط الدقيييق مع التمر لغاية 

ما يتماسك الدقيق ويا التمر واحط عليه شوي سمن ان شاااء الله اذا روقت انزل لكم طريقتي  :Smile: 

بس شكل طريقتي سهله واسهل من طريقتي بكثيييير 

يعطيك العااافيه يا قلبي  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة السهر

> انا طريقتي غيييير انا اخلي التمر ع النااار واخلط الدقيييق مع التمر لغاية 
> 
> ما يتماسك الدقيق ويا التمر واحط عليه شوي سمن ان شاااء الله اذا روقت انزل لكم طريقتي 
> 
> بس شكل طريقتي سهله واسهل من طريقتي بكثيييير 
> 
> يعطيك العااافيه يا قلبي


هلا فيج اختي هتون ترى طريقتك نسوي نفسها بالضبط بس شوي متعبه 
هذي الطريقه سهله ماتعبني جربيها وقوليلي رايج

----------


## $ عفاري $

اول مره اشوف هالطريقه

تسلم الايادي

----------


## تسونامي

تسلمين على الطريقه الجديده

----------


## نجمة السهر

ترى هاي اكله بدويه بحته
جربوها صدق بتعجبكم ؛)

----------


## لازورديه

فديتج على هالعصيده.. شكلها يفتح النفس .. وايد .. وايد

انا اسوي عصيده تمر بس احسها تطول ومتعبه شوي.. 

لكن هااي شكلها وايد سهله .. واتوقع بتكون نفس الطعم .. 

ان شااءالله بجربها .. اليوم ولا بااجر.. ومشكوره الغاليه ..

والطريقه .. واااضحه .. وموفقه

----------


## نجمة السهر

> فديتج على هالعصيده.. شكلها يفتح النفس .. وايد .. وايد
> 
> انا اسوي عصيده تمر بس احسها تطول ومتعبه شوي.. 
> 
> لكن هااي شكلها وايد سهله .. واتوقع بتكون نفس الطعم .. 
> 
> ان شااءالله بجربها .. اليوم ولا بااجر.. ومشكوره الغاليه ..
> 
> والطريقه .. واااضحه .. وموفقه


هلا بج لازورديه العصيده معروفه بطريقتها صعبه ومتعبه شوي وانا بصراحه
مافيني قوه ايلس اعصد خخخخ عيازه فحب هاي ألطريقه دوم اسويها
جربيها وخبريني بالنتيجة وبالعافيه مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## Jathebeyah

تسلم ايدج

----------


## سوارة

عصيده هاي؟؟ غريبه وشكلها يممي

----------


## نجمة السهر

> عصيده هاي؟؟ غريبه وشكلها يممي


ليش غريبه عادي شرات كل عصيده بس انتي جربيها وعطيني رايج  :Smile:  صدق لذيذه

----------


## نعيمية دلع

حياتي بس عطيني المقادير الي انتي حاطتنها اليوم بسويها انشالله


وادهن الطوبي بزيت ولا

----------


## نظرة برائة

طريقه حلوة إن شاء الله أجربهااا

تسلم إيدج

----------


## شواخ ليش

تسلم الايادي والله

----------


## نجمة السهر

> عزيزتي المقادير كتبتها فوق بس لعيونج بكتبها مره ثانيه
> طحين احمر خالص (بر) قولي تقريبا كوب
> شوية ملح
> ملعقه كبيره سكر
> شوية حبة البركه
> وكوب تمر منزوع النوى
> ماي على حسب العجن حتى يصبح العجين سايل 
> وبث وسلامتس  ☻


عزيزتي هالمقادير بالضبط جربيها وخبريني شو رايج

----------


## LADY LOVE

تسلم ايديييييييييييييييج

----------


## o.k

تسلمييين حبووبه عصيدتكم واايد غير  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

شكلة حلو

----------


## نجمة السهر

> شكلة حلو


انتي الاحلى فديتج
وان شء الله ابوج يشتريلج قطوه

----------


## umsawaaaf

Thanks

----------


## قلم مكسور

نجمة السهر 

هذه مب جنها جارين 

على ما اعتقد

----------


## نجمة السهر

> نجمة السهر 
> 
> هذه مب جنها جارين 
> 
> على ما اعتقد


اممممممم ماعرفت شو جارين

----------


## *العاااامرية*

waaaaaaaaw thanks my dear  :Smile:

----------


## أم خليفة 11

يييييييييييييميييييييييييي مشكوره حياتي والله انها تشهي وتيوع

----------


## نجمة السهر

جزاكن الله كل خير 

----------


## M!SS UAE

شي عجيب اول مرة اشوفه او اقرا عنه
اشكرج

----------


## ::khawla::

ما شاء الله رووعه 
والله يعطيج الف عااافيه

----------


## moon/moom

*تسلمين يا الغاليه على هالعصيده الحلوه 
الصراحه شكلها يشهي 

بس بسالج لو تسمحين :
كم المقدار الي نصبه في التاوه 
والقرص نخليه سميك والا خفيف لما نصبه في التاوه 
ونعصده في الكيس لما نخلص الكميه كلها والا كل قرص لوحده نعصده ويكون بارد

والف شكر لج وتسلم ايديج غناتي*

----------


## no name

مشكووووووووورة وان شاء الله اجربهاااا

----------


## عبير السعوديه

بالعافيه حبيبتي
اول مره اشوف هالطريقة شكلها طبخة لذيذة و مفيدة و ثقيلة بعد 
احنا في السعودية عندنا اكلة شعبية نسميها عصيدة تقريبا نفس المكونات بس الطريقة غير و فيه ناس يسمونها محلى بس مره لذيذة 
وان شاء الله بجرب عصيدتك واكيد بتطلع حلوه دامها اكله اماراتيه

----------


## غلااا رااك

يعطييييييييييييييج العااافيه ربي لاهانج

----------


## miss crystal

مشكوووورة

----------


## عذاري العين

هلا الغاليه ما فتحن الصور

----------


## ريتاج الروح

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ميثوة

هلا اختي اخر طريقة ما فهمت عليج 


شكلج جمعتي قريصات ودقيتهن ولااا شوو 
ا

امممم بانتظار ردج ف خاطري اجربها

----------


## laperrla

والله ما فهمت :/
انا ابا المقادير بالضبط كم كوب ماي وكم طحين وكم سكر 
وكم كميه التمر احط ؟؟؟؟


وبعدين احطها فوق النار والا شو ما فهمت :/

ابا التفاصيل  :Smile:

----------


## قوطي فيمتو

حلوه وسهله

موفقه

----------


## أم طـــــيف

واااااااااااااو

بجربها اليووووووووم وبرد عليج خبر ,,, لان نحن مانسوي عصايد ف البيت خخخخ :12 (79):

----------


## شجون الغرام

ماشالله إطريقه وايد سهله

----------


## Busnisswoman

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## WoWsKy3

يمي روعة الغالية 

بجربها ان شاء الله 

شكلها تشهي  :7:

----------


## شمسة المرر

قواج الله عزيزتي .. هني وعاافيه

----------


## معجبة التحديـ

رووووووووووووعة تسلم ايدج :5:

----------

